# Long Coat puppy with Short haired parents?



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

OK. this is going to bug until I find out why.lol
Both of Molly's parents are short haired GSDs. All her siblings were short haird GSDs, except for one of her brothers. He was a long haired GSD.

So I am thinking that back in her dad's pedigree or mom's pedigree that there is a Long Haired GSD.

Has anyone else had this happen?Or have they seen it?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

It happens often. I have had long coat puppies in some of my litters.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

yes, the gene for a long coat is recessive. So for a pup to express the gene both parents must have had it and passed it down.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've had three longcoats and every one of them had two parents with normal stock coats. The long coat gene is recessive, and both parents have to have the gene for there to be any coaties in the litter. There doesn't need to be an _actual_ coat in the pedigree, just the gene for it.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

oooooooh..he was such a cute puppy too!lol


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinisters mom had a short coat (tan and black)
Sinisters dad was a long coat (solid black)

Sinister has medium black hair


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Both of Hondo's parents are standard coats. His eight other litter mates are standard coats. Hondo is a long coat. :shrug:


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Kamahi and Tosca's mom has a stock coat.
Their dad has a plush coat.
And they are both Long Coats.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

The long hair came from both sides as both sire and dam are carriers. My pup is the only LC out of a litter of 8, both parents are stock coats.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Both of Kelly's parents were stock coats, yet he and his brother were longhairs. Same with Echo, he was a longhair and his parents both had stock coats. Tasha's mother was a longhair, father was normal length.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone for ur imput.

It was just weird to me at first. Either way the pup was a total cutie! he looked like a fluff ball!lol

Being long haired doesn't make me love GSDs any less.=)


----------

